
How Elon Musk Willed SpaceX into Making the Cheapest Rockets Ever Created - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-elon-musk-willed-spacex-into-making-the-cheapest-rockets-ever-created
======
mbilderbach
Cool article, Elon has actually stated the perspective he takes to innovate
these types of problems. It's actually very practical and can be put to use to
innovate any problem really Here's an article sharing how he thinks about
problems and how he solves them with a simple mental framework
[http://bit.ly/1KJVYkV](http://bit.ly/1KJVYkV)

